# Concrete sidewalk to foundation gap.



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

Concrete tilt up guys hire a caulking crew to seal the panel gaps.
I think the product you are looking for is rubber based and may be called buytle>?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It was an expansion joint. Clean out the joint and use a self leveling sealant. Sika makes a product you can use. If the gap is too deep, insert a backer rod 1/2-3/4" below the surface and cover it with the sealant.
The gap needs to be clean and dry.
Mason supply stores and Home Depot carry the product or another brand.


----------



## kchunt (Aug 15, 2011)

*concrete sidewalk to foundation gap*

prep-prep,clean clean very good,backer rod excl. choice.try to mantain 1/2" deep for caulk,something
that stay plyable.Not HD/or other box stores.Keep caulk a little high,as the concrete expans,the caulking will move with it.the backer rod is a round foam materal like rope.We do use it on bridge decks as well as tilt-up construction. ken--.


We all no alot but can only do a little-----.


----------

